# What would you do with $100 extra per month?



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

<[In recognition of MoreMiles, who wants more activity on the boards ]>

So, it looks like within the next 1-2 months I will be getting a small raise.

After taxes have been taken, it is ~$100 extra per month.

I am thinking of having $25 thrown into the BMO Monthly Income Fund (BMO148) bi-weekly, while spending the other $50 lavishly and carelessly on beer and cigars/pipe tobacco. (gotta have those vices, right? )

Just for kicks, what would you do with it?

Would you blow it? Save it? Burn it? Bury it? Give it away? Spend it foolishly on Lotto Tickets while crossing your fingers and hoping to win?

... or, even dare take further educational courses with it?! 

(signed)
- *Swash*buckling KaeJS


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

This is an interesting question, because for me I just don't think of the money in terms of how I will spend it. I think in terms of how I will save it.

I can then make projections with the total disposable cash in my account and see how much spare cash I will have in 1, 2, 6 months for instance.

At the same time, I keep a wish list of things I would like to or need to do. For instance, a trip south in the winter, a new car, car repairs and stuff like that. I then tell myself that if I reach the projections in x months, I will then buy item A from my list. I do not buy the item or spend lavishly on a planned monthly basis as described above. I only start spending the money once it has been saved.

It's not $100 per month. It's $1200 after 12 months. Save that a couple more times and you can buy the things that really matter.

So as you see, this is opposite thinking to the conventional ways.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

the-royal-mail said:


> So as you see, this is opposite thinking to the conventional ways.


'Tis opposite thinking, but neither of us are more correct than the other.

I was recently told by some of my fellow friends at CMF that I need more "balance" in my life, which is why I have decided to spend $50/month foolishly on whatever I want. That should help me to create a little bit more balance instead of stashing everything away and wasting my youth entirely. 

However, TRM, your saving plan sounds good.


----------



## Easy Does It (Sep 24, 2010)

I would buy more Canadian Bank Notes to add to my collection.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

how about this:

just for six months, date a different new kind of girl each month. Do something you'd never do. Art gallery plus small bistro supper ? niagara vineyard ? TIFF ? tennis masters competition ?

these will take more than $100, but maybe she'd contribute. Or maybe you could borrow from savings. Or. Even. Stop. Smoking.

at the end of 6 months, evaluate which of these combos were worthwhile. Hopefully you'd come up with a new slant that's fun. Then you could buckle some serious swash.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

I think that, considering the different stages you and TRM are at in your lives, your differing ideas as to what to do with a bit of extra cash are right for each one of you. I think it's important that you get in the habit of putting away at least some of any raises you get, KaeJS, and you've included that in your plans. So go ahead and enjoy the rest!


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Do something new every month that you've never done before.
Take a new class for example. 
Pottery,
Martial arts,
Photography,
Rock climbing,
Scuba diving,

There's 5 months for you.


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

+1.5


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

I'd treat myself, but save the rest. You already seem to have savings under control on your current salary, and that salary is, in all likelihood, only going to increase. As long as you never increase your spending by more than your raise, you'll keep on track.

As an example, I got a new job in Toronto, which meant leaving home and beginning to pay rent, food, hydro, internet, etc. The difference in pay was roughly the same as the difference in cost between living at home and living on my own. That, combined with the opportunity for growth made it a no-brainer, but at the same time, until I see my pay increase, I'm not going to be splurging.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Absolutely. I know that when it comes to many things I am a lone ranger. And I'm fine with that. I certainly understand that everyone has different personal circumstances and background and I didn't mean to say everyone should do things my way. I arrived at all of my life decisions based on my own circumstances, experiences and background.

That said, we're speaking in very general terms about what we would do, and the OP did ask for our opinions. The responses in this thread have all been very good. *IMO*.


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

When I worked my rule was 50% future and yepeeee for the rest. I can can't even talk to people that want the larges pile of money in a coffin.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

You can do a lot with an extra hundred...

See a movie once a month, half price Tuesdays at Cineplex theatres only costs 7 bucks.

Date at a fancy pants restaurant, but easy on the alcoholic drinks cause those break the bank.

TIFF is generally highbrow and overpriced stuff, but if you find anything decent you can get instant discounts with your student ID.

If I ran out of ideas I'd just stack it up and put it towards a once a year vacay.

For example, I've been wanting to do the 4-day Via train trip from Toronto-Vancouver (The Canadian). It stops for 30 odd minutes in various small towns along the way, then 3 hours in Winnipeg, 1 hour in Edmonton, 1 hour in Jasper. One-way discounted sleeper class tix $1079 all in, includes meals and access to shower facilities. Then I'd find $314 of fun stuff to do for a day or two with friends in Vancouver, and hop on the cheapest flight back to Toronto, $307 all in. Total cost $1700. I'd have to dig a little bit into savings for this one.

There's also a 1-day Montreal-Halifax train trip (The Ocean) that's way cheaper. One-way discounted sleeper class tix $284 all in. Atlantic Canada is cool too.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Great suggestion to ride the VIA trains. I've done the trip across the country and back and the service, food, accomodation and experience were all awesome. Not sure about 30 minutes in various small towns, however. The only stops like that I can think of are Capreol, Sioux Lookout, Jasper (the train goes through SK at night) plus of course the 3 hour stop in Winnipeg. It's worth the experience, though I did it on a Canrailpass. At the time, it was 12 days of unlimited travel in the span of a month. The pass cost about $400 at the time, a little more now (I also did it in the off season) and I upgraded to sleeper class, which also gives access to the beautiful, clean shower in every car plus the Park car with its coffee and panoramic view. I might be due for another trip on this train. They've been refurbishing the locomotives which has helped the on time performance.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Didn't know about the Canrailpass. I'll have to check that out, thanks!

Supposedly here's all the stops btw, click the yellow bar for the full route: http://www.viarail.ca/en/trains/rockies-and-pacific/toronto-vancouver-canadian/schedules

Washago - Stops on request
Parry Sounds - Stops on request
Sudbury - Stops on request
Capreol - 30 minutes stop
Hornepayne - 40 minutes stop
Sioux Lookout - 30 minutes stop
Winnipeg - 3 hours 45 minutes stop
Saskatoon - 25 minutes stop
Edmonton - 1 hour 15 minutes stop
Jasper - 1 hour 30 minutes stop
Kamloops North - 35 minutes stop


----------



## lister (Apr 3, 2009)

An extra $100 per month (or $1200 per year) doesn't really alter my lifestyle. At present I'd probably use it to pay down my line of credit a little faster. If I didn't have to do that it would either go towards paying a few bills or be used towards a TFSA contribution.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Apparently it's for beer and popcorn.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

LOL that was funny. I remember that. Isn't he with CBC now? Scott.


----------



## cannew (Jun 19, 2011)

Depending on your current saving habits, you may not need to save or invest anymore. But if you are considering investing the money I'd consider purchasing a single share of a company with a history of paying dividends and growing the dividend.

Then get the share certificate and set up a DRIP directly with the firms investment agent. Once the share is registered with the agent send the $100 each month to purchase additional shares and re-invest the dividends. Then ignore and watch it grow with no fees or trading commissions.


----------



## lost_investor (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm wondering how much of the raise is over/above your personal rate of inflation or the CPI. When I get raises it is usually just above the rate of inflation and I only work with what's left over.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

What I have always done for any raise, is put aside a percentage towards savings. The percentage always depended on where I was in life, and what I was saving for. When I was younger, and needed to pay off my debt, all raises went into the debt. When there was no debt, I had to catch up on my RRSPs (no TFSA back then), so I always put in a minimun of 20% into the RRSP. Once I caught up on a yearly basis, I always continued with 18% into RRSPs, and then a small amount into savings, and I blew the rest on whatever I wanted. I actually found I wanted bigger things, so would end up putting into a mad money fund. Right now, FOR ME, I would just take the $100 and put it in a short term savings and transfer it into my spouses RRSP or TSFA later. I am spending what I want to on things, and don't feel deprived, and am not needing to save for anything specific.

For you, based on what I have read, I would maybe save $25 bucks for long term, $25 for your car (I believe it was you that likes cars right?) and $50 to blow and have fun with.


----------



## canehdianman (Apr 7, 2009)

I'd like to say that I'd put it away in a fund for something I need/want (like trm says), but the reality is that I wouldn't even notice. I pay lump sums on my student loans every few months, so I guess I would pay off my loans slightly faster.

Neither I nor my fiancee really narrow our budget down to the penny like that. I guess we are fortunate in that we are both relatively frugal and have a larger than average income.


----------



## LondonHomes (Dec 29, 2010)

I'd admit that I'd blow it on getting an IPAD2 and a monthly data plan. I really cannot justify it now, but I'd use some "Mad Money" on one.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

That's only 1 tank of gas so I don't think I'd notice it much


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't think I'd notice it. $100 isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

For the month of August, with that extra money, I recommend live tennis [assuming you like the sport of course]. 

Have you ever been to this prestigious tennis tournament? The new stadium at York U is pretty nice too!

http://www.rogerscup.com/


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

I got a $100 raise in May, and I don't really notice it. With the climbing cost of living, it's not long before that $100 is eaten up by inflation, especially if it's a very small percentage of your overall spending.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah, $100 ain't much, but it's somethin!

It's not a raise for "no reason" so I'm not worried too much about the "inlationary" aspect, as not everyone is getting this raise.

I am already saving ~$1,000/month, so I don't mind blowing the other $50.

Yes, Plugging Along, it is me that likes the cars. Good observation. 

cannew: I would rather buy a Mutual Fund, as it would allow me to purchase in increments and would not have to pay commission fees.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Where is MoreMiles?

... I create this thread in his honour, and he has not even posted in it yet. 

...that guy... 

maybe he is just lurking???


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> how about this:
> 
> just f_or six months, date a different new kind of girl each month. _ * Then you could buckle some serious swash*.


... THAT sounds like an extraordinary plan.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

^ T.Gal,

Wanna go see some live tennis?


----------



## Abha (Jun 26, 2011)

@KaeJS

I want to buy a new car. Any suggestions. You probably know way more than I do.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Abha said:


> @KaeJS
> 
> I want to buy a new car. Any suggestions. You probably know way more than I do.


Depends what you are looking for.

2 door, 4 door, spacious, small, fast, cheap on gas, reliable, rear wheel drive, front wheel or all wheel drive.....

and most of all, whats you're price range? do you want "new" new, or new as in used?


----------



## Abha (Jun 26, 2011)

New & 4 Door.

Price doesn't matter. Although I should note that I favour practicality over anything else.

I like Ford, Audi & Infiniti because they seem to be the most innovative when it comes to implementing technology (and I love tech)

Thanks in advance,


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Abha said:


> New & 4 Door.
> 
> Price doesn't matter. Although I should note that I favour practicality over anything else.
> 
> ...


You make it easy.

http://www.audi.ca/ca/brand/en/models/s4_sedan.html

Brand New Audi S4.

Its Practical, Fast, 4 door, All Wheel Drive, and is full of tech and "prestige".

It has superior handling and performance, but can just as well serve as a grocery getter. Should you choose to drive it in the winter, the all wheel drive will help you out in the snow!

Price tag: 50-60k CAD.

And yes, I'd be jealous. 

If you care less about the "speed and performance" side of things, why not just get the regular "Audi A4"?

It still has all wheel drive and 4 doors, just a little less "zing" and a little less expensive at ~$40k CAD

http://www.audi.ca/ca/brand/en/models/a4_sedan.html

Both versions of the Audi "4" models have pretty big trunks and can also come with sunroofs.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Infiniti is nice, but only if you get the Coupe versions, in which case, you would have only 2 doors, which would not work for you.

I would rather have the Audi A4 or Audi S4 than an Infiniti G25 Sedan...


----------



## Abha (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice. Thanks. I was debating between an A4 or a Ford Fusion Hybrid.

I should mention that I would be buying from the States so the cost would be considerably lower than the price on the Canadian sites.

Thanks again,


----------



## Abha (Jun 26, 2011)

I now realize the absurdity of poisoning your thread with my purchasing questions.

My apologies KaesJS


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats on the raise KaeJS. I like the idea of using at least half of it to have fun.

I don't get the complaining about $100 not being worth much these days. It can go quite a ways, even if you only use half of it. 

That's a trip to the movies every week if you want. Or a decent bottle of wine each week. Or a weekly 6-pack of a good beer. Or several trips each week to the ice cream shop to stay cool this summer. Or a cheesecake to gorge on every week.

$50 gets you 10 pounds of freshly-sliced bacon at the St. Lawrence Market. Bacon brings much happiness to the world. Or 10 pounds of pork ribs, perfect for the summertime. Or 4 pounds of delicious smoked gouda, or havarti if you prefer. Or buy 50 sausages for a huge BBQ. 

You can go watch the Jays lose a few times a month. Or the Raptors (who will also be losing). $50 won't buy a Leafs ticket, but you can go see their minor league team, the Marlies, who are just as good (if not better). You could go to the ROM every week if you go Friday nights. Or several trips to the AGO or the Zoo. $50 will gain you admission to the CNE in August, along with a ton of deep-fried butter/Snickers/Mars Bars, plus enough food on a stick to make you never want to look at a corn dog again.

Or you can go to Shakey's twice a month to have the best burger in Toronto and a pint. Or the best fried chicken in the city at Stockyards twice a month. Or get an amazing chicken curry roti from Ghandi every week. Weekly dumpling/BBQ pork/pho. An order of the best wings in Toronto at Duff's every week.

$50 may not seem like much if you're spending it on gas or your mortgage or your kid's college tuition. But $50 can buy many things, including some happiness and some great memories. It all depends on how you spend it.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

financialnoob said:


> Or you can go to Shakey's twice a month to have the best burger in Toronto and a pint. Or the best fried chicken in the city at Stockyards twice a month. Or get an amazing chicken curry roti from Ghandi every week. Weekly dumpling/BBQ pork/pho. An order of the best wings in Toronto at Duff's every week.
> 
> $50 may not seem like much if you're spending it on gas or your mortgage or your kid's college tuition. But $50 can buy many things, including some happiness and some great memories. It all depends on how you spend it.


This is a GREAT post and you have very good taste in restos, noob. (I need to take my husband to Stockyard's; it's a long way from us and I've only been once.)


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

KaeJS said:


> ^ T.Gal,
> 
> Wanna go see some live tennis?


Unfortunately I won't be in town, but I'll take a rain check for 2012. 

I go every year when it does not coincide with my holidays. Great atmosphere and if you go a bit early, you even get to see the players practicing on smaller courts, so you get a closer look at them. 

Who are your favourite players [men/women]? Please don' tell me Sharapova.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

financialnoob said it all with the word "memories."

this OP is already a superSaver. The reason i suggested only 6 months of box-breaking new sociable activities pref w knockout girlfriend is because i felt that OP would never, ever, never be able to deal with an entire year of it.

so i thought that he might do a few months just on a (gasp) (no savings at all) (go for the fun) trial basis. Then after he found out that hell had not frozen over plus he'd met some terrific new people, he might settle down to a balance of savings & swashbuckling.

so this is where the memories come in. They are the only thing that will have the force to push OP out of the box.


----------



## cannon_fodder (Apr 3, 2009)

Plugging Along said:


> For you, based on what I have read, I would maybe save $25 bucks for long term, $25 for your car (I believe it was you that likes cars right?) and *$50 to blow *and have fun with.


I don't think we should encourage the use of illicit drugs whether it's blow, smack, weed or E.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

^ *lol* I wouldn't have even thought of that context... hmmm... wonder what you have done in your youth


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I think you should get a stand alone computer for your car and have it dyno tuned for boost @ least 15 psi. Then come pick me up for a ride! LOL


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

On second thought... look into how much this would cost for a day... 

http://www.canadaexoticcars.com/Lamborgini.htm

save for however long it takes, and make the most of it.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Abha said:


> I now realize the absurdity of poisoning your thread with my purchasing questions.
> 
> My apologies KaesJS


Don't worry about it one bit! (but seriously, Audi>Ford) [Sorry T.Gal!]



financialnoob said:


> $50 may not seem like much if you're spending it on gas or your mortgage or your kid's college tuition. But $50 can buy many things, including some happiness and some great memories. It all depends on how you spend it.


Thanks for the lengthy post, financialnoob. Duff's sounds interesting, who doesn't love a pound of wings and a pint?



Toronto.gal said:


> Unfortunately I won't be in town, but I'll take a rain check for 2012.
> 
> Who are your favourite players [men/women]? Please don' tell me Sharapova.


Err.... Well, I like Tennis, but my 46" Sony Bravia HD LED television that I spent so much money on is permanently glued to Channel 57, BNN. I'm not a TV watcher. I wouldn't even have bought the TV, but I couldn't resist the deal I was getting on it... My tv is lucky to get turned on once every 2 weeks.

With all that being said.... The only Tennis player I can name is Sharapova 



Jungle said:


> I think you should get a stand alone computer for your car and have it dyno tuned for boost @ least 15 psi. Then come pick me up for a ride! LOL


Don't need a standalone as I already have a piggyback ECU that will suffice. I will also be going to "Innovative Tuning" in Buffalo soon. 

http://www.innovativetuning.com/

Then we will go for a drive. 

---------------------------------

And I found out more about this raise today.

Apparently its $2475/year.

So, figure 25% tax, that's about $155/month.

Does that change anyone's answer?

It changes my answer. $20 weekly to BMO Monthly Income Fund, $75 to blow.


----------



## Abha (Jun 26, 2011)

I'd love to spend a day in an Audi R8.

I think a cheaper alternative would be to fly to Vegas and rent a car there. Every time I go there's a road full of Lambo's, Vettes and Limos.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Dmoney said:


> On second thought... look into how much this would cost for a day...
> 
> http://www.canadaexoticcars.com/Lamborgini.htm
> 
> save for however long it takes, and make the most of it.


I would love to, but I am only 21.

I think you need to be 25 to rent exotic cars like those, as part of their company/business policy, IIRC.


----------



## Financial Cents (Jul 22, 2010)

This is our next car, in another year or so:

http://www.lexus.com/hybrids/#/models/CTh


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks MoneyGal  I have to say I was really hungry after writing that post.

KaeJS: If you go to Duff's and REALLY want to have some memories, go for the Armageddon wings. When it's busy, they'll even break out the siren and flashing lights when they deliver an order to a table. Hottest wings I've had so far in Toronto. 

Best done with a table of friends, since nobody I know has gotten through a full order by themselves. I ate 4 once, but only because my mouth went numb for a bit after the first one.


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

KaeJS said:


> I would love to, but I am only 21.
> 
> I think you need to be 25 to rent exotic cars like those, as part of their company/business policy, IIRC.


It's actually 21, but you have to pay more. I was under the impression all car rentals were 25 until two days ago when I looked into it. Unfortunately it's about 75% more for a 21 year old at thrifty, so I can only imagine the premium you'd pay for a lambo. Although, now that your raise is even more, you can afford it.

Congrats on the raise by the way. Did you move up any, or just in pay? BMO right?


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

financialnoob said:


> KaeJS: If you go to Duff's and REALLY want to have some memories, go for the Armageddon wings. When it's busy, they'll even break out the siren and flashing lights when they deliver an order to a table. Hottest wings I've had so far in Toronto.


You sold me. I want to go now. I like hot wings, but I'm sure I wouldn't be able to go through a full order myself. I usually just like my wings doused in franks red hot with some cajun and chillies. 



Dmoney said:


> It's actually 21, but you have to pay more. I was under the impression all car rentals were 25 until two days ago when I looked into it. Unfortunately it's about 75% more for a 21 year old at thrifty, so I can only imagine the premium you'd pay for a lambo. Although, now that your raise is even more, you can afford it.
> 
> Congrats on the raise by the way. Did you move up any, or just in pay? BMO right?


75% MORE? Wow. That's a bit of an increase in price...
Maybe I will look into it, but I hear that you also have to pay per kilometer over 100km. What fun is that? Take the lambo on the highway and then cruise around town and you'll be done 100km in no time. Maybe I can split with a friend... then it would be cheaper and we can both drive.  So long as he doesnt kill me...

As for the raise, its not really "moving up". I will be in the same department, but I will be more valuable, you could say. It's like passing another set of training. My grade will increase, but my title will be the same.

And yes, BMO. It's my first financial institution, but I have to say.. I definitely love it and I hope it's my last financial institution. I do not have a single complaint, whatsoever, about ANYTHING.

Actually, I do have one complaint. They could start hiring a lot more 23-25 year old, beautiful, single females. 
It seems like everyone I meet is married


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

KaeJS said:


> Actually, I do have one complaint. They could start hiring a lot more 23-25 year old, beautiful, single females.
> It seems like everyone I meet is married


I worked at CIBC and hated it, but the one thing I do have to say is they did a great job on hiring the young single ladies. It was more or less 8 22-27 year old girls and then the rest were 40+ women. They slowly started hiring more guys though. Probably because the hiring manager was a woman .

Also, the 75% more was at thrifty which is nowhere near comparable to renting a Ferrari. Was just looking into the price of renting a car to go home vs. taking the train/plain/bus. The additional fee was 30$ for under 25 (waived by the deal they have with my company) and I could rent from 38$ a day. Not sure how that would compare to the additional cost of a young driver in a fiery red convertible Ferrari.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

^ I'll take 22-27. 

But seriously... people get married so young. Even my childhood best friend got married in May, and he is only 22...

"Friends don't let friends get married." I dunno. Guess I'm not a friend. 
But she's a nice girl, in all seriousness.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm sure it would be $1,000/day to rent an exotic car like that at 21yrs.

It's definitely a huge liability. I mean, I've never had a single claim, and have been driving for 5 years, but still. If I was the owner of an exotic car rental business, I would be charging 21 year olds some serious cash money to drive that thing off the lot.

I mean, you know the first thing they are going to do is throw up a radar detector and hit the 407-ETR.


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

KaeJS said:


> I mean, you know the first thing they are going to do is throw up a radar detector and hit the 407-ETR.


I was literally just thinking if I had something like that for a day I'd be all over the 407. I was driving on the 407 a couple years ago and was beside an Aston Martin Vanquish, kept up in my civic going about 140, then he looks over smiles and just stomps the gas and flies away. 

So jealous.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

The AM Vanquish is such a beautiful car. Very sleek. Very Fast. Very European 

The 407 costs a butt-load, especially if you dont have a transponder, but sometimes it is worth the couple dollars to take your car for a bit of a spin.

And of course, not to condone speeding or anything 

However, I feel much safer at 200km on the 407 than I do in a parking lot, or driving next to people in the city at 20km/hr. (Damn Torontonians and GTA'ers.... not to mention those Cyclists that think they own the road )

People can't drive, and I know that I can. If I stay away from other cars, I know I can't be hit, and that's exactly what I try and do LOL

... Maybe I should get a transponder with my raise....


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

KaeJS said:


> But seriously... people get married so young. Even my childhood best friend got married in May, and he is only 22...


I got married at 24. Best decision I ever made, wouldn't change it if I had to do this all over again.
What's the saying...age is just a number.
It's really a personal situation thing.
It is equally likely that getting married in the early 20s could turn out terribly disappointing for someone else.


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

HaroldCrump said:


> It is equally likely that getting married in the early 20s could turn out terribly disappointing for someone else.


As far as I'm concerned, marriage at any age is a 50/50 shot. Take a look at the divorce rates. Get married at 20 or 50, if the ball lands on black you get divorced, if it lands on red you stay married. 

The way I see it, marriage is completely unnecessary and has a huge list of cons with very few pros. If you love someone and want to spend the rest of your life with them, can you not do that without tying the knot?


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Dmoney said:


> The way I see it, *marriage is completely unnecessary and has a huge list of cons with very few pros.* If you love someone and want to spend the rest of your life with them, can you not do that without tying the knot?


Wow. I have been preaching this for years.

I am so glad that you have said what you did. Especially the part about pro's and con's. You can be just as happy (even happier!!) without being married. And plus... marriage costs a lot of money that could be used to finance a nice trip to Europe, or a new car, or a bigger downpayment, or just "play" money.


----------



## Abha (Jun 26, 2011)

Question for all you legal experts out there. Let's say you live in a common law relationship for many years, have kids, share property and expenses and then breakup. 

How does the law work? I figure for the kids you would be required to pay whatever the legal requirement is to raise and take care of children.

What about spousal support and division of assets?


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Some of the guys I went to Vegas with a few years ago looked into a Ferrari and it was $400 for 4 hours or $650 for 8. That was for 30 something year old guys. There were also a tone of liability waivers that needed to be signed.

Now please don't shoot me, but i really don't see what the big deal is. I definately wouldn't pay anything to drive one.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

Abha said:


> Question for all you legal experts out there. Let's say you live in a common law relationship for many years, have kids, share property and expenses and then breakup.
> 
> How does the law work? I figure for the kids you would be required to pay whatever the legal requirement is to raise and take care of children.
> 
> What about spousal support and division of assets?


Family law comes under provincial jurisdiction and varies between provinces. In BC, child support is a given (even if the man is not the natural father if he has been supporting the children in a common-law union). Spousal support can be ordered (depending on the circumstances) and often is if there is a big difference in incomes, but common law-spouses are not automatically entitled to assets in the name of only one of the partners. I've known of several long-term common-law situations where the non-owner spouse sued for a share of the house they had lived in and lost. A few years ago, the BC Liberal government announced its intention to change that to give both spouses a share of the assets, but so far, to my knowledge, they haven't introduced legislation to make that change.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> Now please don't shoot me, but i really don't see what the big deal is. I definately wouldn't pay anything to drive one.


You're a girl right? You'd spend more on a pair of shoes I'm sure 

If you're ever in Europe, you can drive a Ferrari around the Monaco F1 course for €50 or you can get qualified on open wheel F1 style cars on the Nurburgring for €300. Compared to flying to Vegas, you could probably fly to Frankfurt get a rental car and you're set. Rental cars in Europe are all BMW/Audi/Mercedes cheaper than Cdn rentals and cheaper than the train unless you're touring downtowns (due to parking) Insurance here is more based on past history rather than preconceptions. As long as you have a licence and a credit card you're good to go


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

Abha said:


> Question for all you legal experts out there. Let's say you live in a common law relationship for many years, have kids, share property and expenses and then breakup.
> 
> How does the law work? I figure for the kids you would be required to pay whatever the legal requirement is to raise and take care of children.
> 
> What about spousal support and division of assets?


Far from a legal expert, but in Ontario I believe after 3 years you are considered common law. Child support applies, spousal support only in some circumstances, and as far as I know assets owned coming into the common-law arrangement are separate, and any assets gained by one party in which it can be demonstrated that the other party contributed to the ability of the first party to acquire (ie homemaker allowed worker to earn more and buy a house in worker's name), wherein the other party suffered (ie was unable to buy own house since was at home doing housework), then there can be wealth redistribution at the end of the relationship. There are a ton of clauses etc. which change everything up, but I'd say in the latter case it can become messy and be similar to divorce.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

mode3sour said:


> You're a girl right? You'd spend more on a pair of shoes I'm sure
> 
> If you're ever in Europe, you can drive a Ferrari around the Monaco F1 course for €50 or you can get qualified on open wheel F1 style cars on the Nurburgring for €300. Compared to flying to Vegas, you could probably fly to Frankfurt get a rental car and you're set. Rental cars in Europe are all BMW/Audi/Mercedes cheaper than Cdn rentals and cheaper than the train unless you're touring downtowns (due to parking) Insurance here is more based on past history rather than preconceptions. As long as you have a licence and a credit card you're good to go


I am saying the times that that I have driven a Ferrari it really wasn't that big of a deal. It was really low, difficult to see and you peeled almost every time you started to move. I do admit that it was fun when I pulled up beside some loud souled up vehicle and having their jaws drop. The other good part is I
Never worry about any hitting me as everyone left a respectful distance. It is kind of fun. Thing to do on occasion, but I was always worried something would happen to the vechicle and definitely wouldn't pay much for it to rent.

My husband said the same thing when our friends wanted to rent one, we didn't see what the big deal is. It is possible because we have access to drive one on occasion that's why we dont see the value of renting one. I find the biggest value of driving one is to say that you have driven one. 

Plus I am not sure I have ever spent $700 on one pair of shoes, which would last more than 8 hours.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

The shoes last for more than 8 hrs but so does the experience/memory of the Ferrari. I would never buy one and you're right there is really not much point to it on a street besides showing off. On a track you could go faster in a race tuned car that costs 1/100th of the price and worry less about scratching it as well. Many cars outperform a Ferrari for much less, so it's mostly to say you drove one. Even saying Ferrari is not what is used to be, they are not all the same at all but most people would never know the difference.


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

Dmoney: Oddly enough, it's really difficult to find accurate, meaningful divorce statistics. But if you look around, age does play a significant part, as does income level and education. It's hard to totally separate the 3, as those who go to school get better jobs, and get married later because of school. And there's always a risk, no matter what age you are. But there is a definite difference in odds.

As for marriage being completely unnecessary, I think it depends. It's certainly not for everyone though, and it can be useless to some people, I agree. But it really depends on the people involved, and I say that as someone who swore they'd never get married, but ended up marrying a girl who swore she'd never get married. Life is strange. 

KaeJS: Marriage can be expensive. But it's like everything in life. It all depends on your choices.

My wife and I went to Vegas (Vegas baby! Vegas!) and got married for under $2K including flights/hotel/paperwork/chapel/rings, and a tiny reception which included some guy I had never even met before (friend of a family member who agreed to come take photos). Spent the rest of the week there as a vacation and it was fine, and we have a great story to tell.

BTW, all the talk of chicken wings had me looking for videos on YouTube of guys trying the Armageddon wings. It's hilarious, you should check it out. It made me so hungry I went to Duff's yesterday for lunch (though I didn't get the Armageddon ). 

From divorce to Vegas weddings to chicken wings. I am all over the place this morning...


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I YouTube'd the Armageddon wings.

They look intense. 

As for the exotic car rentals, it's just a cool thing to try. 

But, flying to frankfurt and renting a car there for cheaper sounds like a better deal.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

> ...I am so glad that you have said what you did. Especially the part about pro's and con's. You can be just as happy (even happier!!) without being married. And plus... marriage costs a lot of money that could be used to finance a nice trip to Europe, or a new car, or a bigger downpayment, or just "play" money.


I agree that getting married or not getting married is up to the individuals involved, but I don't think the cost of a wedding should have anything to do with the decision. I read recently that the cost of an average wedding in Canada these days is about $30,000; why on earth would a couple spend that much or more on a wedding and then spend the next few years struggling to save a down payment for a house - in my opinion, that's absolutely ridiculous. I think the wedding industry has succeeded in conning couples and their families into thinking a big, expensive wedding is a necessity, when, in truth, it's completely optional and, more often that not, an extravagence that should be avoided.

A couple I know very well has been living common law for several years and have two children; they often say that they want to get married but they can't afford to yet. I really have to bite my tongue to keep from telling them my opinion of that statement! I don't care if they ever get married - the important thing is that they are happy together - but if they really wanted to get married, they could do so for less than they spend on entertainment every month.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

For the single guys out there,im not tech savy...but google(criaglist gold digger meets her match)Its a funny ad from a single young beautiful women that placed a ad,and a guy responded back with a answer,its pretty funny,its a successful business man take on marriage lol,id link it but dont know how,its pretty funny.


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

donald said:


> For the single guys out there,im not tech savy...but google(criaglist gold digger meets her match)Its a funny ad from a single young beautiful women that placed a ad,and a guy responded back with a answer,its pretty funny,its a successful business man take on marriage lol,id link it but dont know how,its pretty funny.


http://urbanlegends.about.com/od/sex/a/gold_digger.htm

Not the original I don't think, but still hilarious. And a very valid point.



Karen said:


> I agree that getting married or not getting married is up to the individuals involved, but I don't think the cost of a wedding should have anything to do with the decision.


It shouldn't, but it does. A wedding could cost just the amount of the paperwork (well under 1K) but society says the ring has to cost X, the dress has to cost Y, so on and so on. I'd much rather not spend 30K on one day, and as long as the expectation is to do so, I'm not going to get married. Add onto that the fact that a broken marriage is infinitely more expensive than a regular broken relationship and the decision seems easy.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

That Craiglist Gold Digger ad is hilarious as sh!t.

The response is perfect, from all angles. I favourited that URL.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Kaejs....kinda like being ask to buy shares in yellow pages stock lmao....lol


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

donald said:


> Kaejs....kinda like being ask to buy shares in yellow pages stock lmao....lol


 Haha

Yeah, not to be an emotional sap, but after what my last girlfriend put me through and how psycho she turned out to be... I think the reward for marriage is not worth the risk.

And yes, guys can be assholes and ruin a marriage, too. I'm not just hating on the ladies... we all know we don't need another one of *those* threads!  

Maybe I should make my own Craiglist Ad:

"21y/o M looking for 22-25y/o FM, level-headed, enjoys eating pizza and going on drives, must have no debt"


----------



## Abha (Jun 26, 2011)

KaeJS said:


> Haha
> 
> Yeah, not to be an emotional sap, but after what my last girlfriend put me through and how psycho she turned out to be... I think the reward for marriage is not worth the risk.
> 
> ...


I thought I was the only one with ex psycho girlfriends.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Ive dated a real life boarderline female......thats crazy....why are all the hotties crazy lol


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

donald said:


> Ive dated a real life boarderline female......thats crazy....why are all the hotties crazy lol



Barney's Crazy Hot scale. 
Works 100% of the time.

If crazy is X and hot is Y, you must date a girl that satisfies the equation

Y > X


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

KaeJS said:


> "21y/o M looking for 22-25y/o FM


Going for older women, eh, you nauty boy


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

LOL Harold.

And I think pretty much everyone, male or female, has dated a crazy person. It's not exactly rare 

DMoney: I think you shouldn't worry about what society thinks. What matters most is what you and your significant other want. Forget expectations, or trying to satisfy others. 

I've had several friends complain about their weddings becoming massive headaches because they were trying to appease friends, family, everyone but themselves. And if they could go back and do it again, they'd do what made them happy.

Which is why the Vegas wedding was so much fun for my wife and I. We upset some family members, but at the end of the day they understood it wasn't about them.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

What's this talk about psychotic women? 

"The main reason women are crazy is that men are stupid." -- GEORGE CARLIN


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

financialnoob said:


> DMoney: I think you shouldn't worry about what society thinks. What matters most is what you and your significant other want. Forget expectations, or trying to satisfy others.



I think the problems arise one half wants a lavish wedding with all the bells and whistles, while the other half doesn't. I've been to nearly a dozen weddings with my girlfriend (all her family), all of which have had well over 100 guests, and must have cost well north of the 30K average. In about half the cases, I knew one of the two getting married, in several cases I barely knew anyone at the event. Unfortunately, most cultures put way too much of an emphasis on weddings, and that can't be escaped.

I personally don't have any desire to shell out thousands of dollars so 90 people I don't like/know/care about can join the 10 who actually matter. 

That and even a cheap wedding is still a wedding. What's the appeal? I saw a really funny article about a lot of gay couples who were against gay marriage laws because they didn't want the pressure to get married.


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

Dmoney: I know where you're coming from. But if a couple is disagreeing about where to invest $30K+, be it a wedding or car or home, it tells me they have some fundamental differences that need to be worked out somehow. 

And you're right, there is way too much emphasis on a simple ceremony. But again, you don't have to buy in or follow it. A colleague who is pretty well-off and retiring very early got married for the second time, and they went to city hall and got it all done for under $400 including rings. 

For some, they don't want to get married because it's not important to them. For others, they want to get married, but without a huge fuss. And for others, they want that big beautiful day to cherish forever. I don't begrudge anyone their choices in life. I simply hope they do it for the right reasons, that they want to. It should never be about trying to appease others or conform to expectations. If that makes sense.

If it doesn't, well, Toronto.gal's George Carlin quote is right on the mark. I am a man, and much stupider than most


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

financialnoob said:


> Dmoney: I know where you're coming from. But if a couple is disagreeing about where to invest $30K+, be it a wedding or car or home, it tells me they have some fundamental differences that need to be worked out somehow.


Agreed. With the worst part being, like you said, these issues aren't going to be limited to spending on a wedding. Chances are if one wants the lavish wedding while the other doesn't, the same one is going to want the expensive house, car, vacations etc.

It really boils down to consumerism at its worst, with a large element of keeping up with the Jones, and putting way too much stock in what others think.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I think the beautiful ceremony is in the same class as the beautiful house and car, to impress others. And the amount spent on the ceremony has no correlation with the success of the relationship.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> What's this talk about psychotic women?
> 
> "The main reason women are crazy is that men are stupid." -- GEORGE CARLIN


It's interesting, I've turned off so many woman by telling them on 2nd dates that I don't want to get married. The ones that stick around are pure gold. 

Source:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCGMInJ7jYE


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Causalien said:


> It's interesting, I've turned off so many woman by telling them on 2nd dates that I don't want to get married. The ones that stick around are pure gold.


High-Five! 
(and for those of you that didn't watch the video above, you will not get the joke.)

I'm sure you're 100% correct though, Causalien.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

woo hoo the four stooges reunited at last, here in cmf forum.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

KaeJS said:


> <[In recognition of MoreMiles, who wants more activity on the boards ]>
> 
> So, it looks like within the next 1-2 months I will be getting a small raise.
> 
> ...


I got my promotion today.

It is actually about $150/month after tax.

I have decided to just invest it into BMO stock.


----------



## Pigzfly (Dec 2, 2010)

Karen said:


> A few years ago, the BC Liberal government announced its intention to change that to give both spouses a share of the assets, but so far, to my knowledge, they haven't introduced legislation to make that change.


I believe that this is now the case, as we tried to sign a pre-house purchasing agreement that stated I would have no legal recourse to take half of the house my partner purchased. The lawyers told us that it wasn't worth the cost and effort of writing such a document because a judge would throw that out and still award me part ownership.


----------



## Pigzfly (Dec 2, 2010)

On the way-back subject of car rental insurance, you can look into getting a Gold Visa. They generally have car rental insurance which allows you to waive the under 25 premium. I would recommend getting the fine print and having it in the car. There are also restrictions on how long you can use it, etc.

We used a rent a wreck car for a summer, where we got gold visas and switched who was the renter each month, as there were restrictions on how many consecutive days or days within a 45 day period that you could rent.


----------



## Charles Dickinson (Aug 10, 2011)

I would save the 75% and spend the rest of it.


----------

